# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Đi du lịch Nha Trang nên đi vào tháng nào?

## abayviet

Thành phố biển Nha Trang với vẻ đẹp quyến rũ và năng động chắc chắn sẽ cuốn hút bạn ngay từ những bước chân đầu tiên tới đây. Bạn có dự định đặt vé máy bay đi Nha Trang vào tháng 03/2017, nhưng lại băn khoăn liệu đây có phải thời điểm thích hợp cho chuyến du lịch Nha Trang hay không? Vậy thì hãy tham khảo bài viết sau đây của ABAY.vn nhé.*

*_Nha Trang - điểm đến lý tưởng trong dịp xuân hè_*Thời tiết Nha Trang trong năm như thế nào?*Nha Trang có khí hậu nhiệt đới gió mùa, nhưng lại chịu tác động bởi khí hậu đại tây dương, vì thế mà thời tiết nơi đây khá ôn hòa, không quá khắc nghiệt và thất thường. Khí hậu Nha Trang được chia làm 2 mùa rõ rệt: Mùa khô từ tháng 1 đến tháng 8 và mùa mưa từ tháng 9 đến tháng 12.Trong thời gian mùa khô từ tháng 1 đến tháng 8, bạn có thể du lịch Nha Trang vào bất kỳ lúc nào. Lúc này thời tiết khô mát, thoáng đãng và thích hợp cho các hoạt động trải nghiệm, khám phá. Nếu bạn muốn tận hưởng không khí đông vui, tấp nập, có thể đặt* vé máy bay đi Nha Trang* vào tháng 7, tháng 8 là mùa cao điểm du lịch nơi đây. Còn nếu bạn muốn yên tĩnh và tiết kiệm chi phí, có thể tới Nha Trang vào những tháng đầu năm mới. Lúc này thời tiết khá đẹp và lại chưa có quá đông khách du lịch, vé máy bay cũng như các dịch vụ đều có giá tốt, không quá cao.Mùa mưa từ tháng 9 đến tháng 12 là khoảng thời gian bạn nên hạn chế tới Nha Trang. Bởi lúc này thành phố biển sẽ đón chào những cơn mưa rả rích, se lạnh và đôi khi còn có ảnh hưởng của bão. Tuy nhiên không phải lúc nào Nha Trang cũng có mưa. Vẫn có những ngày nắng đẹp để bạn thỏa sức vui chơi, tham quan. Nhưng bạn nên lưu ý, nếu tới Nha Trang trong thời gian này, nên theo dõi dự báo thời tiết và chuẩn bị ô, dù, áo mưa nhé._Tháng 7 và tháng 8 được xem là mùa cao điểm du lịch ở Nha Trang_*Giá vé máy bay đi Nha Trang trong tháng 03/2017 có rẻ hay không?*Hiện tại, cả 3 hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines, VietJet Air và Jetstar Pacific đều khai thác đường bay tới Nha Trang. Lựa chọn hãng hàng không nào là tùy thuộc vào nhu cầu, sở thích cũng như khả năng tài chính của bạn. Ngoài ra, nếu bạn có những yêu cầu đặc biệt khác như phải mang theo nhiều hành lý ký gửi, đi cùng người tàn tật, người hạn chế khả năng di chuyển, vận chuyển các hành lý đặc biệt… thì bạn nên lựa chọn *Vietnam Airlines*. Kiểm tra trên hệ thống tìm vé rẻ nhất tháng 03/2017, có thể thấy VietJet Air đang mở bán rất nhiều vé máy bay giá tốt cho hành trình Hà Nội – Nha Trang chỉ 599.000 đồng/chiều.Tiếp tục kiểm tra trên hệ thống, VietJet Air cũng mở bán loạt vé giá rất tốt cho hành trình Tp Hồ Chí Minh – Nha Trang chỉ 99.000 đồng/chiều.Nguồn được cập nhật từ: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/424534702360503941/
G+: https://goo.gl/CHTtLo

----------

